# HAY!? Sudan Vs Coastal



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

All my milkers are on alfalfa hay & alfalfa pellets, but my young goats, bucks & dry does get grass hay. I've always fed coastal hay until a friend raved about Sudan hay. I got some & my goats loved it, but another friend told me it's empty calories & has no nutritional value. I can't seem to find any info & both friends are equally adamant about which hay is better. Last year I fed everyone alfalfa & I had a bunch of obese dry goats which is why they got switched......now it's timeto buy more, So I'm here to ask y'all


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sudan is closer to alfalfa in nutrients I do believe and if I could get it that is what I would have,


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Bermuda Grass Hay Broom Grass Hay
Calcium (%) 0.45 0.37
Phosphorus (%) 0.38 0.11
Potassium (%) 2.89 0.91
Magnesium (%) 0.37 0.13
Sodium (%) 0.06 0.02
Chloride (%) 0.70 0.30
Sulfur (%) 0.32 0.09
Dry Matter (%) 89.85 91.47
Crude Protein (%) 11.69 4.26
ADF - Acid Detergent Fiber (%) 36.68 42.81
NDF - Neutral Detergent Fiber (%) 57.30 68.43
NEL Net Energy Lactation (Mcal/lb DM) 0.54 0.44

Oat Hay Sudan Hay
Calcium (%) 0.42 0.81
Phosphorus (%) 0.18 0.33
Potassium (%) 1.95 2.82
Magnesium (%) 0.16 0.37
Sodium (%) 1.34 0.17
Chloride (%) 3.05 1.84
Sulfur (%) 0.32 0.23
Dry Matter (%) 87.91 91.52
Crude Protein (%) 9.42 11.36
ADF - Acid Detergent Fiber (%) 35.62 35.32
NDF - Neutral Detergent Fiber (%) 60.79 54.70
NEL Net Energy - Lactation (Mcal/lb DM) 0.55 0.58
TDN - Total Digestible Nutrients (%) 60.76 57.22

TDN-Total Digestible Nutrients (%) 59.92 55.08

Alfalfa Hay 
ca l c i u m ( % ) 1 . 4 5
P h o s p h o r u s ( % ) 0 . 2 6
P o t a s s i um (% ) 1 . 7 5
M a g n e s i u m ( % ) 0 . 3 2
S o d i u m (% ) 0 . 1 9
C h l o r i d e (% ) 0 . 9 0
S u l f u r (% ) 0 . 4
Dry Matter (%) 90.24
Crude Protein (%) 21.10
ADF - Acid Detergent Fiber (%) 37.42
NDF - Neutral Detergent Fiber (%) 49.05
NEL Net Energy - Lactation (Mcal/lb DM) 0.58
TDN - Total Digestible Nutrients (%) 57.43


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow Sondra, where did you get that information. All we have around here is fescue....one local person said they would never feed fescue as they cause goats to abort?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Linda it depends on the fescue they have new stuff out that isn't toxic


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

How can you tell what kind you have?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

believe you would just take it to your extension agent or call and ask them. 
Most all of the new seed being planted now days in the eastern states is the new toxin free.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

My goats have coastal in their pastures, but they won't eat coastal hay. We've always fed Sudan hay, goats will nearly always choose it over coastal. My girls have round bales of Sudan in their pens, but when the weather is inclement, I have hay mangers under the barn to feed Sudan square bales.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I personally if I could get it would feed sudan over coastal burmuda


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry to ask, this may be a really dumb question, but what is ADF and NDF? (besides the obvious words sitting next to it) Is it of major importance when comparing?

Wendy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been feeding sudan and costal. They like the sudan better, but occasionally they go for the coastal. Sondra I can get Sudan squares let me know if you need some. I am almost out and need to go get some more.

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Shawna 
Where do you get yours at?


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a guy just outside Justin that I have been getting squares from. He has sudan and bluestem as well as coastal. I have tried the sudan and bluestem. I think the sudan is better, but my girls went for the bluestem as well. I need to go in the next day or so. I think everything is 5.00 a bale. I want to come see you soon so if you want me to pick you up some to try give me a shout and I will bring them when I come. Oh P.S. I just picked up 2 bags of the MasterTech minerals at TSC out your way Sondra.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Think I located some sudan Shawna


----------

